# Xyleese



## Guest

this is our newest member Xyleese Burford, soon to be the UKbff 2009 over 55kg british winner in october, thank you so much for posting on here










i feel in love with this photo when i sor it i think you look stunning perfect combo of sexy and muscle, more like this please ;-)










this is xyleese from 2008 ukbff british, looking just as stunning

xxx


----------



## EXTREME

I've only got to know Xyleese a little lately and she's a really funny if slightly mad lady and a phenomenal bodybuilder.

I saw her compete 6 or 7 years ago at the Stars of Tomorrow show and the differences she's made are mind blowing.

I think she is overdue the overall at the UKBFF finals this year.


----------



## 3752

i have to agree with what Dug and Rach have all ready said Zee is an amazing athlete who will surely become overall British champ this year


----------



## Zee1436114538

Hi Guys

thank you for the nice words, OMG Dougie you remember the stars of tomorrow that was in 2004 lol oh how a real training programme and diet can do wonders lol. il find some of those pictures and post them even if i do find them cringie lol


----------



## Guest

ah you have just given me an idea for a new thread first comp photos, pre training and just starting out pictures

x


----------



## dnice

I'm new to this forum, and I just wanted to say Xyleese Burford is absolutely gorgeous. Words can't express her true beauty. Her eyes, smile, lips, and skin tone are just the beginning. Then on top of that she has an amazing physique. She shouldn't be a "British champ in waiting" too much longer. She has a bright future.


----------



## Louise

I have been lucky enough to see Xyleese at my gym just recently.

I can tell you she is looking fabulous....!!!!

All the best for the British Zee x


----------



## Wendy1466867972

She truly is an inspiration, no doubt at all she will go to the top..Welcome honey!!!


----------



## Guest

dnice said:


> I'm new to this forum, and I just wanted to say Xyleese Burford is absolutely gorgeous. Words can't express her true beauty. Her eyes, smile, lips, and skin tone are just the beginning. Then on top of that she has an amazing physique. She shouldn't be a "British champ in waiting" too much longer. She has a bright future.


only seven weeks left for her now, im sure she will be flattered by this post

xx


----------



## Guest

LouLou said:


> I have been lucky enough to see Xyleese at my gym just recently.
> 
> I can tell you she is looking fabulous....!!!!
> 
> All the best for the British Zee x


ah i want zee at our gym, do you think we can hire her out???;-)

xx


----------



## Louise

Hehehe 

I'm lucky really as Zee doesn't live too far from me really.

You should have an Extreme get together at some point! It would be fun, so many awesome ladies training together! x


----------



## EXTREME

If your all in shape after the Brits and can hold it for a week or 2 (XEE!) I'll book and pay for a proper physique photographer to come and do a photoshoot, if you all let me know who's up for it and there is enough of you it will happen.


----------



## scottydog1466867973

Good luck Xyleese you look great good to see you again


----------



## Zee1436114538

Doug i will definately be in shape after the British as i have the World Masters on 13th November, so i will accept your offer, Only 5 weeks to go and i cant wait, I put my routine together yesterday for my guest spot at the welsh on sunday so all excited, I love being on that stage.

Hi Lou you are looking wicked Hun not long to go ,


----------



## Zee1436114538

scottydog said:


> Good luck Xyleese you look great good to see you again


Thank you, im looking forward to getting on that stage and showing everyone the improved version


----------



## Zee1436114538

dnice said:


> I'm new to this forum, and I just wanted to say Xyleese Burford is absolutely gorgeous. Words can't express her true beauty. Her eyes, smile, lips, and skin tone are just the beginning. Then on top of that she has an amazing physique. She shouldn't be a "British champ in waiting" too much longer. She has a bright future.


That is a really nice comment thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## Zee1436114538

I know i have not been on here for a few weeks but trying to get the laptop is a nightmare, you would think i was asking him to give me some money lol


----------

